# Allez ! une bonne pénétration matinale...



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2005)

... ça commence bien !
A 9 H ... training sur le calcul des indices de pénétration de marchés en zones de forte concurrence ... !!! 
... on va bien se marrer !!!


----------



## Fulvio (25 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ça commence bien !
> A 9 H ... training sur le calcul des indices de pénétration de marchés en zones de forte concurrence ... !!!
> ... on va bien se marrer !!!


 
Ca peut toujours servir ! Garde précieusement toutes la documentation qui te sera fournie, surtout si elle n'est imprimée que d'un côté : ça te fera du brouillon.


----------



## dool (25 Août 2005)

Aller courage ! Tu verras, le plaisir est là quand c'est fini !  

:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Aller courage ! Tu verras, le plaisir est là quand c'est fini !
> 
> :love:



Avec les pénétrations, il y a toujours du plaisir.


----------



## Grug (25 Août 2005)

:love: ah penetrer des marchés en zone de forte con... heu 

c'est plus ce que c'etait la jeunesse :hosto: :modo: :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Août 2005)

*Mouaip, sur ce coup là*
ce sera sûrement mieux après 



 :mouais:


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

Je compatis  j'ai mon patron qui vient de m'envoyer un mail afin de lui préparer une réflexion organisationnelle sur la futur mutation de notre outil de production !!   :hein: 

La journée commence super bien !! :sleep:


----------



## MacEntouziast (25 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Avec les pénétrations, il y a toujours du plaisir.


*ça dépend, ça dépend, faut voir*


----------



## jpmiss (25 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *ça dépend, ça dépend, faut voir*


 
Ah ben oui mais ça dépend, ça dépasse...


----------



## MacEntouziast (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Je compatis  j'ai mon patron qui vient de m'envoyer un mail afin de lui préparer une réflexion organisationnelle sur la futur mutation de notre outil de production !!   :hein:
> 
> La journée commence super bien !! :sleep:


* ça, c'est jamais très bon, les outils de production qui mutent. ça a vite fait d'indiquer à certains la direction de la porte. *


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> * ça, c'est jamais très bon, les outils de production qui mutent. ça a vite fait d'indiquer à certains la direction de la porte. *


en théorie non pas ici... mais on ne sait jamais !! :rose:


----------



## jahrom (25 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Avec les pénétrations, il y a toujours du plaisir.



Surtout quand elles finissent par "ales" :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Avec les pénétrations, il y a toujours du plaisir.



*Tu ne t'es donc jamais penché*
sur la trépidante vie sexuelle des chats...


_Car non contents de gueuler sous nos fenêtres au milieu de la nuit, ils prennent même pas leur pied..._





 :rateau:


----------



## woulf (25 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu ne t'es donc jamais penché*
> sur la trépidante vie sexuelle des chats...
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai toujours dit que c'était con, un chat 
Au moins le chien, il a même pas besoin d'une mignonne petite chienne pour s'amuser, un mollet suffit souvent


----------



## MacEntouziast (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> en théorie non pas ici... mais on ne sait jamais !! :rose:


* Donc, dans la réflexion organisationnelle que tu dois préparer, place toi à un endroit hautement stratégique de l'échiquier  *.


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> de pénétration de marchés en zones de forte concurrence ... !!!
> (



faut toujours équilibrer le ratio h/f dans ce genre de réunions ...


----------



## woulf (25 Août 2005)

Bon en tous cas, ça se prolonge, zebig n'a toujours pas reparu


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bon en tous cas, ça se prolonge, zebig n'a toujours pas reparu


*Ce qui vérifie donc l'adage*
"plus c'est long et plus c'est bon"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bon en tous cas, ça se prolonge, zebig n'a toujours pas reparu


Arf ! Je suis là !  ... les problèmes de prostate ça a parfois du bon !  ... j'en ai profité pour cloper et repasser par mon bureau...:rateau: 

N'empêche, bande de petits nases, dès qu'on parle de "pénétration" ... force est de constater que ça attire du monde... ... z'avez vu le nombre d'affichages en une heure !!!!! 
... petits coquins va !!!!!!!!!!!:love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2005)

N'empêche, en clopant, j'ai discuté avec Sybille qui est notre Pamela Anderson à nous, mais puissance 4... 

D'un seul coup, les indices de pénétration m'ont semblé moins rébarbatifs, je dirais même qu'ils en étaient devenus attrayants ... :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ..en clopant , j'ai discuté avec Sybille qui est notre Pamela Anderson à nous, mais puissance 4...
> 
> D'un seul coup, les indices de pénétration m'ont semblé moins rébarbatifs, je dirais même qu'ils en étaient devenus attrayants ... :love:



Ha... les effets de la "nique hot in"...     :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Août 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ha... les effets de la "nique hot in"...     :rateau:




*Pascal 77*
sors du corps du Concombre, maintenant !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ha... les effets de la "nique hot in"...   :rateau:


Arrrghhhhh !!! Elle est sublime celle-là !!!!!


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2005)

"... indice de peine et d'ration..." ???   On n'en parlait même pas pendant la guerre !!!
Le con-cu rend fou !!!


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2005)

TheBig, fournisseur officiel de la pharmacie du Tour de France.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche, en clopant, j'ai discuté avec Sybille....




mais c'est pas interdit la clope dans ton beau campus sans vice ?   

que as tu fait de la cam surveillance ?


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

Aaahhh Sybille, rien que le prénom me fait  :rose:


----------



## MacEntouziast (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Aaahhh Sybille, rien que le prénom me fait  :rose:


* Un peu de sérieux, là, où en es-tu avec ton rapport sur la réflexion organisationnelle etc. ??  *


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> * Un peu de sérieux, là, où en es-tu avec ton rapport sur la réflexion organisationnelle etc. ??  *


pas bien loin !! :rose: 
j'ai un peu la flemme pour tout dire !!
tu t'appelles pas Robert par Hazard ?? non que je sache, desfois que derrière MacEntouziast ce cacherai mon patron   :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

chouette un thread ou serrer les fesses


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tu t'appelles pas Robert par Hazard ?? non que je sache, desfois que derrière MacEntouziast ce cacherai mon patron   :affraid:


Alors là t'es mort !


----------



## dool (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chouette un thread ou serrer les fesses




Ttttt c'est pas beau de mentir !


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ttttt c'est pas beau de mentir !


La vérité sort de la bouche des lapines ! 
Ou alors, SM faisait de l'humour.  :love: ................... Non c'est pas possible !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est pas interdit la clope dans ton beau campus sans vice ?


Y'a deux endroits à l'extérieur (non couverts  )et près des poubelles où on peut cloper à l'aise ...  on s'y retrouve à quelques-uns comme dans un ghetto et on regarde passer les sportifs qui s'entretiennent la ligne en courant autour du campus et qui font le maximum pour que leurs managers les repèrent en train de transpirer comme des boeufs... 
Nous, les clopeurs, on est la lie de la société, les mauvais élèves, les "suicidaires" à qui on a réservé un m2 de bitume dégueulasse pour satisfaire notre vice...
Mais, à vrai dire, on s'en fiche .... :love: ... nous, on rigole ! (enfin, pour l'instant ! )


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais, à vrai dire, on s'en fiche .... :love: ... nous, on rigole ! (enfin, pour l'instant ! )


Il y a un mois on a incinéré mon voisin... cancer du poumon qui s'est généralisé... Enfin, moi je dis çà.  

PS: Moi j'ai arrêté il y a 15 ans, et çà ne me manque pas ! :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un mois on a incinéré mon voisin.../QUOTE]
> Partir en fumée pour un fumeur ... quoi de plus normal !!!!!!  :love:
> Attention ... je plaisante là, et j'avoue que ça me fait peur aussi....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Attention ... je plaisante là, et j'avoue que ça me fait peur aussi....



Pas moi. Je profite d'être en bonne santé pour préparer le procès que mes héritiers intenteront à l'encontre de l'American Cigarette Company (Overseas) Ltd.


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi. Je profite d'être en bonne santé pour préparer le procès que mes héritiers intenteront à l'encontre de l'American Cigarette Company (Overseas) Ltd.


Lors des derniers jours, quand sous morphine, il ne supportait même plus l'oxygène, je vous assure qu'il aurait bien fait un bond dans le passé pour changer.  
Sa femme et ses enfants se sentent bien seuls aujourd'hui...


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Lors des derniers jours, quand sous morphine, il ne supportait même plus l'oxygène, je vous assure qu'il aurait bien fait un bond dans le passé pour changer.



d'un sens il a bien fait d'arrêter de fumer quand il était sous oxygène...   

hein ? oui, je sors, désolé  :rose:


----------



## Nobody (25 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un mois on a incinéré mon voisin... cancer du poumon qui s'est généralisé... Enfin, moi je dis çà.
> 
> PS: Moi j'ai arrêté il y a 15 ans, et çà ne me manque pas ! :love:


 
Deux fois pareil:
- un oncle de ma femme il y a deux mois, décédé du cancer des poumons alors qu'il ne fumait plus depuis dix ans
- j'ai arrêté depuis trois ans et ça ne me manque pas non plus.

Mais on n'est pas à l'abri les gars: on reste un ancien fumeur toute sa vie. Moi, de temps en temps, j'ai des pensées lubriques envers une clope. J'aspire de l'air profondément et ça me rappelle les bouffées de cigarettes. A ces moments-là, j'ai comme un regret, je me dis "aaaaahh, c'était quand même bon de fumer", puis je réouvre les yeux, j'attrappe la brosse qui sert à nettoyer les wc, je me lave un coup les dents avec - c'est ma punition, j'ai abandonné la flagellation aux orties car parfois trop difficiles à trouver - puis je m'en vais en me dandinnant, l'esprit fixé sur aucun point particulier.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

quelle haleine de chiotte


----------



## woulf (25 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mais on n'est pas à l'abri les gars: on reste un ancien fumeur toute sa vie. Moi, de temps en temps, j'ai des pensées lubriques envers une clope. J'aspire de l'air profondément et ça me rappelle les bouffées de cigarettes. A ces moments-là, j'ai comme un regret, je me dis "aaaaahh, c'était quand même bon de fumer", puis je réouvre les yeux, j'attrappe la brosse qui sert à nettoyer les wc, je me lave un coup les dents avec - c'est ma punition, j'ai abandonné la flagellation aux orties car parfois trop difficiles à trouver - puis je m'en vais en me dandinnant, l'esprit fixé sur aucun point particulier.



Ouaip, pareil, ça fait deux ans et demi et ça me manque encore, mais dans ces cas, je préfère, plutôt que la brosse à chiotte, penser au pourquoi du comment, cfr ce que disait hurrican. Curieusement, ça me calme.

Bon zebig, t'as pas une clope


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, pareil, ça fait deux ans et demi et ça me manque encore, ...



vous êtes dégueulasses de parler de ça, ça fait deux mois que j'essaye de recommencer à fumer     :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (25 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes dégueulasses de parler de ça, ça fait deux mois que j'essaye de recommencer à fumer   :mouais:


 
Ben, quatre mois après avoir arrêté de fumer, je me sentais suffisamment costaud pour tenter de tirer sur la cigarette d'une copine en étant certain de ne pas replonger... Je peux vous assurer que c'est vraiment dégueulasse. Comme quoi c'est vraiment dans la tête que ça se passe car ça me donnait vraiment envie mais une fois l'envie assouvie, beurk! J'avais l'impression de lécher un cendrier rempli de cendres froides! A ce moment-là, je me suis dit que c'était gagné.


Et puis, c'est parce que j'ai arrêté de fumer que j'ai eu des sousous pour m'offrir l'ADSL, alors recommencer, c'est me priver de SonnyBoy! 

Euh... mauvais exemple.


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

Faut voir les bons côtés, t'as plus le souffle coupé par la clope quand tu montes des escaliers, mais par le surpoids, et puis ses petits bourlets disgracieux sur les côtés, ce petit ventre qui s'arrondit au point de cacher les abdos, les plantalons qui deviennent trop petit, les ongles trop court pour les rongés, les gens qui deviennent agassant on ne sait pas pourquoi, les mains que l'on ne contrôle plus...  :mouais: 
non, non vraiment c'est sympa d'arrêter de fumer ! :mouais: 

quelqu'un à une clope


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

puis, écraser une clope sur un nioube, c'est chouette.


----------



## dool (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> puis, écraser une clope sur un nioube, c'est chouette.



J'suis une nioube moi hein dis !?! Hein hein !!!!!!!!!  


PS : le problème si je reprend la clope c'est que je vais pas reperdre les kilo que son arrêt m'a donner en 1 ans...alors je fais comment mon pti Semac hein dis moi !???!!!


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2005)

Mais tu sais bien, que tu seras toujours aussi mince que la gazelle qui court ma chère Dool.  :love:


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> PS : le problème si je reprend la clope c'est que je vais pas reperdre les kilo que son arrêt m'a donner en 1 ans...alors je fais comment mon pti Semac hein dis moi !???!!!


bah je sais pas faut juger sur pièce...  t'as des photos :mouais: en maillot au minimum, enfin au maximum !
ça dépend si on parle taux d'excitation ou en quantité de tissu :mouais: je me fais bien comprendre la ou pas :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2005)

Le meilleur moyen d'arrêter de fumer est de ne pas commencer.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

le meilleur moyen de ne pas fumer est de ne pas fumer


----------



## Fulvio (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le meilleur moyen de ne pas fumer est de ne pas fumer


 
Et inversement.


----------



## NED (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le meilleur moyen de ne pas fumer est de ne pas fumer


Quelle sagèsse SM, tu sors des truc toi, vraiment....


----------



## dool (26 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Quelle sagèsse SM, tu sors des truc toi, vraiment....



Ouais y'a des trucs qu'il sors ... ENOOORMES !


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ouais y'a des trucs qu'il sors ... ENOOORMES !


Mon foie par exemple


----------



## dool (26 Août 2005)

Ma foi, c'est une idée !  Faut faire une checking-list pour voir ce qu'il peut y avoir d'autre...Comme exemples....même si t'en es pas un...D'exemple !   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

assez discuter on passe à la péné ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> assez discuter on passe à la péné ?



Ca me rappelle ces répliques du film des Nuls, "La cité de la peur" :

- un whisky ?
- juste un doigt.
- vous êtes sûre que vous ne voulez pas un whisky avant ?


----------



## Hurrican (26 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> - un whisky ?
> - juste un doigt.
> - vous êtes sûre que vous ne voulez pas un whisky avant ?


C'est vrai elle était excellente celle là ! :love:


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ouais y'a des trucs qu'il sors ... ENOOORMES !


 :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 
oui bah pas de quoi en rajouter avec les photos alors :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (26 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ouais y'a des trucs qu'il sors ... ENOOORMES !


Des conneries ?


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Des conneries ?


non des sécrétions nasales


----------



## Grug (26 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> non des sécrétions nasales


 nasales ? sure of that ?


----------



## Hurrican (26 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> nasales ? sure of that ?


En fait c'est un anagramme raté.


----------



## quetzalk (26 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est un anagramme raté.



ça ne manque pas d'S...


----------



## Hurrican (26 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça ne manque pas d'S...


Alors que venant de SM, il faut plus de N !


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> nasales ? sure of that ?


no but i hope it is not anything else :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

pourquoi semac ? seminac ça sonne mieux


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi semac ? seminac ça sonne mieux


j'avais pensé à supermogette pour toi  (pour info la mogette est un haricot blanc en vendée, un fayot quoi  )


----------



## NED (27 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'avais pensé à supermogette pour toi  (pour info la mogette est un haricot blanc en vendée, un fayot quoi  )



Un peu comme une crotte de nez quoi...


----------



## Hurrican (27 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Un peu comme une crotte de nez quoi...


C'est pas mieux que les éléphants... Toi aussi t'as besoin d'un gros dodo.


----------

